# Sig P220 Compact - "carryability"



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I own a few Sigs 1911 C3, P220 SS, P220 Carry, and a SA XDs - which is my EDC. I'm thinking of replacing the XDs with a P220 Compact - but wanted input as to it's carryability. I live in NC and need IWB at the 10-12 position (shoulder issues). I have no issues with the XDs, it's that the Sig format is a better fit for my hands.

Any feedback on how this size 220 carries - especially in an IWB?

Thank you.


----------



## SigsT7 (Sep 13, 2012)

I carry a 220 Compact IWB at 4'ish in an Occidental Leather "Stronghold Phoenix" holster.
I also have a Beltman gunbelt.
This thing is heavy and thick!
Got me thinking of returning to my old Gen4 Glock 26 for carry!
Love to shoot it, but carrying it....gets to be a drag after 4 or 5 hours......but.....I do shoot it well.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I ordered the Compact and will give it a try. My XDs could be on the block.


----------



## Bogy (Jan 24, 2013)

ejfalvo said:


> Thanks for the info. I ordered the Compact and will give it a try. My XDs could be on the block.


If you decide to sell your XDs, let me know, I'm very interested.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

No problem, but I will probbly sell FTF in NC, no offense to my friends in VA.


----------

